

 Do we need and did we ask for so much choice? - pmorel
http://www.romku.com/blog/2011/09/do-we-need-and-did-we-ask-so-much-choice

======
ExpiredLink
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice:_Why_More...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice:_Why_More_Is_Less)

